# Need advice



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

This morning a neighbor told me she was going to trap "that #%@& black cat I'd been feeding. She said he daily leaves dead animals on her porch and she's tired of it. She said she would trap him and release him far enough away that he would not come back. I was so angry. I told her that I doubted it was my black cat because he never did that on my porch. I said there is a very large black cat that I've seen and it's probably him. I did mention that cat here on this board. He's large and has kinda spiky hair. Very scary he is. Anyway she just ignored me and huffed of into her house. My question is what should I do? I doubt that my cat will go into a trap because he was trapped last summer to be neutered and it took him weeks to get over it. However, he's such a greedy little guy that he just might fall for goodies in a trap. I'm very upset about this and don't want to see him harmed. I can't bring him in because of my dogs. Help


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Can you build an outdoor enclosure for your cat?
What about volunteering to clean her porch when it happens? Did you tell her that the cat is bringing her a present - its just a cat view of a present.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

No way could I have any kind of enclosure because the Homeowners Assoc. vultures would be on me in a flash. I'll offer to clean it up but she doesn't look like she would be amenable to that. I'll give it try tho. Thanks.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

How many dogs? Breeds? Ages? It may be possible to get the dogs to accept the cat. Do you have a fenced backyard? It may be possible to build an enclosure after all. In a fenced backyard, no one will see it and if the HOA gets their panties in a bunch about something that is in no way visible and not affecting property values you can probably get a court order allowing it.

Side note:
1. Try to get pictures of the big, black cat.
2. IF she's willing to be even slightly reasonable, bring the cat in for a few days (can you isolate him from the dogs a few days). If you're right and it's the big, black cat the "presents" will continue even without your cat out.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Three dogs, all terriers who chase anything that moves. The backyard isn't fenced because that's "outlawed" too by the Homeowners jerks. I'm going to try and talk to the neighbor again today. I failed to mention that there is another cat that I feed. She's a tiny girl who had a litter right before we corralled them up for neutering. She is very wild and would never ever accept being inside anything. She and my black cat adore one another and sleep side by side. I just couldn't separate them. When I took here to be neutered the vet said she was certainly a "challenge". Guess she gave him a hard time. 8-O


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Terriers are trainable. My cat/dog intros aren't going well because of the kittens. My dogs that are JRT mixes are behaving beautifully. But if you don't feel safe doing so, what are the legalities regarding cats in your area? Is it legal to have an indoor/outdoor cat? If it is claim them and document the neighbors threat amd let her know you will persue legal action if anything happens to your cat. I say claim them because you're going to have a lot more in your favor regarding "your" cat than a feral. I know that around here a feral can be picked up for being a nuisance, but of the cat is owned the officer is going to talk to you about the problem and give you the chance to remedy it. If you look into it and the law is against you, then as painful as it may be for all involved he needs to go inside just long enough to prove he's not the source of the problem. It'll be much harder on your girl if your neighbor makes good on her threat leaving her without her buddy permanently.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Does it have a tipped ear? If she dumps him he as a 50/50 chance of finding his way back. People can be so heartless. I can't think of a way to keep this cat safe beside a cat sanctuary like Cat House on the Kings situation. Or a barn which still only has a 50/50 chance there too. So sorry this is happening to your kitty and you.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I had both cats neutered last year. As far as training the dogs, I really can't do this. I'm caregiver for my husband and he requires 24/7 attention. He's very ill and couldn't take the turmoil of adding another animal to the house. 

"_If you are feeding stray cats, you are considered to be the owner, harborer, or keeper. As such you must comply with laws requiring rabies vaccinations and to provide medical care if the animals become sick or injured."

_This is taken from our county's statutes on stray/feral cats. I wonder how many people feed ferals but don't get them rabies shots or provide the medical care if they should become ill. 

I went to the neighbor's house but she was gone. I'll try again to reason with her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Keep us posted. Wishing for the best possible outcome on this. All TNR cas are given a minimum of a rabies shot sometimes more vaccinations. Let's hope your nasty neighbor shuts her pie hole and is too lazy to make the evil effort to trap him. 

If it were me and my friends wed keep a close eye out to see if she sets a trap. Then go "remove" the trap without her knowing. She would soon tire of investing in the traps. But that is just me when someones pushed it too far and wants to harm a cat with their actions! Tell her to feel free to take a hose and spray your cat to discourage it from being in her yard.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I spoke to the neighbor today and told her that if black cat was missing for more than 48 hours I would call the police and report her for cruelty. She slammed the door in my face. Tonight neither black cat or his little friend showed for dinner. That's not too unusual but if they don't show for breakfast I'll know something is wrong.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

atback
Sorry I don't have any advice for you. I can only sympathize!

The law in my city is that you are allowed to own 2 pets. This means either 2 dogs, or 2 cats, or 1 cat 1 dog. (little ones like hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, birds, etc. limit is 6 - rabbits are considered livestock and to be penned outside!)
They are also not feral-friendly. If you are feeding/caring for an animal, that makes you the owner. If the animal is not licensed (for dogs), or becomes a nuisance, or past the owning limit, it can be taken away. You have 5 days to claim your animal (if it's the first 2), then they are put up for adoption. Ferals who can't be handled are euthanized, whether they're sick or not.

Technically I "own" 8 cats. Everybody except Paizly and Nebula (as I have those registered as personal pets at the vet) can be taken away if I get reported about it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I am SOOO not moving to your town..


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

God Bless you ZCB for taking care of these cats, I have an idea, may be to late if the neighbor is mad tho, I wish I would have thought of it earler(i know my spelling stinks) They sell something on TV that puts off a high pitch sound that is motion activated, you could buy 1 or 2 and mount them on her porch and if they work (I don't know if they do, never tried one) that should keep the cat and all other animals off here porch which should make her happy here is a site I found you can look at, but I would try to find some reviews on these products. Good luck
Motion Sensor Sprinkler | Scarecrow Motion Activated Sprinkler
Cat Stop Cat Repellent - #1 Cat Repellent on the Market


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a good idea, the motion sensor. Petsmart has a Catstop automatic cat deterrent and I'll go tomorrow and get it. Thank you so much for th suggestion.


----------

